# por favor / se faz favor



## samj7

Bom dia a todos,

Tenho pensado nisso muito! Qual é a diferencia entre 'por favor' e 'se faz favor'  - este é mais formal? Estudo Português de Portugal.

Obrigada,

Sam


----------



## Robinvn

O emprego depende sobretudo da região: No Brasil usa-se mais "por favor", em Portugal preferem dizer "se faz favor".


----------



## Outsider

Faz favor/por favor.


----------



## EWAK

Qual é a diferença entre as expresões: por favor / se faz favor. São sinónimas ou o seu uso é distinto?Obrigada pela ajuda.


----------



## Dom Casmurro

São sinônimos. Informação adicional: 'Se faz favor' não é usado no Brasil, apenas em Portugal e nos demas países de língua portuguesa.


----------



## hgoncalves

E em Portugal está cada vez mais difundido o arrepiante "se fáxavor".


----------



## Benvindo

hgoncalves said:


> E em Portugal está cada vez mais difundido o arrepiante "se fáxavor".


Interessante, porque por aqui já ouvi muito "façavôr" (< faz-um-favor, faça-me-um-favor, etc.). 
BV


----------



## IsaC

Eu diria que é mais "ó fáxavor!" eh eh

Em alguns casos podem não ser exactamente sinónimos. "por favor" pode ser usado num contexto em que não se adequa o "se faz favor"

"Por favor vai lá amanhã!"
"Dê-me uma moedinha por favor!"

Por favor significa também um pedido mais forte, pode até ser suplicar.

Mas no contexto mais comum de "Podia trazer-me o menu, se faz favor?" ou "Podia trazer-me a conta, por favor?" a única diferença é que "por favor" é um pouco mais formal. Por exemplo, não é muito comum ouvir-se entre amigos, é uma expressão que reforça a boa educação.


----------



## brasileirinho

Na minha região é muito comum ouvir-se "façavor" (faz favor)

mas é totalmente informal.


----------



## Alandria

Vom, no Rio, me parece que a forma "faz favor" é corrente. Mas por aqui _só dá_ "por favor".


----------



## anagualda

Faz favor/se faz favor/faz-me um favor/etc me soa feio, pra falar a verdade. Prefiro o bom e velho por favor.


----------



## POA

Oi gente
Alguém me poderia explicar o uso de _por favor_ e _faz favor_. Pelo que eu sei, por favor se diz ao pedir alguma coisa e faz favor também quando se p ex dá alguma coisa a algúem. Ou estou totalmente enganado?
Ensino português, tivemos uma conversa intensa com os alunos sobre este assunto, e eu até fiquei desconfiada


----------



## Vanda

Bem-vinda aos fóruns,  POA

Juntei seu tópico a outro já existente. Veja acima.


----------



## POA

Oi Vanda,
e obrigadinha!
Ainda estou com dúvidas: ao dar alguma coisa a alguém, posso usar faz favor, ou o que é que digo?


----------



## Vanda

Por favor, faz favor é usado quando você pede algo ou pede licença (excuse me).
Exemplos:
Por favor, onde fica a estação? 
Queira sentar-se, por favor!


----------



## POA

Entendi, obrigada 
Mas então não há uma equivalente a _bitte_ do alemão ou _here you are_ do inglês?
Depois de Um ano no Brasile outro em Portugal estou totalmente perdida com este assunto


----------



## Vanda

Do pouco alemão que sei: Bitte! Por favor! - pedindo algo
Quanto ao _here you are_ diríamos algo como: aqui está/ toma (muito informal e apenas na família).


----------



## Outsider

here you are: _aqui tem, tome_
you're welcome: _de nada, não tem de quê_


----------



## POA

Obrigada Outsider


----------



## Fernando de Carvalho

Benvindo said:


> - - -
> Interessante, porque por aqui já ouvi muito "façavôr" (< faz-um-favor, faça-me-um-favor, etc.).
> BV



Acho que "façavor" deveria até ser dicionarizado, de tão forte que é seu uso, rs.


----------



## patriota

Faltou: "_Põe o lixo na rua, *fazendo favor*_".


----------



## Oliveiratadeu

patriota said:


> Faltou: "_Põe o lixo na rua, *fazendo favor*_".



Já vi "Favor, não se aproximar".


----------

